# vzíti sobě oblíbil za věrnou manželku



## Kalžběta

Dobrý den,

My understanding is that vzít sobě is an archaic form of vzít si, and synonym to brát si. 

The context is a 1794 marriage contract: "vzíti sobě oblíbil za věrnou manželku"

In English, there is a nuance between the verbs: "to take", "to receive", and "to accept" - all of which could be used in this context to describe the act of intending to marry (as above, with the verb oblíbit) and marrying.

"to take" is transitive verb. You do something to someone/something else. "I take her to be my bride." It implies she is being acted upon (ie she herself is performing no action).

"to receive/to accept" is also a transitive verb, but where the subject's action describes being acted upon. "I receive/accept her to be my bride." It implies she is doing the action and he is accepting it: both parties are acting.

Who are the main acting persons in the verb vzít si/brát si?


----------



## Mori.cze

Hello Kalžběta,

"vzít si"/"brát si" is a common synonym to "get married to" (used even without the addition "za manžela/manželku" or "za muže/ženu"). From the language point of view there is indeed an acting subject (the groom in your case) "taking" a passive object -- the bride is "taken", but common understanding (nowadays at least) is rather symmetric, as obviously there can be no marriage without mutual agreement. The most common formulation (again nowadays at least) is "vzít_ se_"/"brát _se_", "to take (each other)" = to get married.

There is also "Pojmout za manželku" -- which feels rather archaic while also less symmetric in action -- the bride is presented as a passive object being taken.


What puzzles me in your quotation, though, is the verb "oblíbil": I am in trouble matching its aspect to the context, as a wedding is an instant action whereas "oblíbit" suggests a long term process. Also, "oblíbit" needs another "si"(sobě). The exact meaning eludes me too. Apparently I am missing something and/or the language changed a lot since 1794 (I am normally able to read texts from the beginning of 19th century with no trouble at all, but the language evolved rapidly back then, twenty years might change a lot)

Could you provide few words preceding your excerpt?


----------



## bibax

*
líbiti* _with inf. without si/se _= ráčiti, e.g. _líběj odpustit_;

IMHO, *oblíbiti* is a perfective counterpart to *líbiti*, ie. oblíbiti = uráčiti (uvoliti se);

vzíti sobě *oblíbil* za věrnou manželku = vzíti sobě *uráčil* za věrnou manželku;

However the modern Czech *(u)ráčiti* is _to condescend to do_ or _to deign to do_ in English. Nowadays we should use rather _*uvolil se* vzíti si_ (to consent to, to give consent).


----------



## Mori.cze

bibax said:


> *líbiti* _with inf. without si/se _= ráčiti, e.g. _líběj odpustit_;
> 
> IMHO, *oblíbiti* is a perfective counterpart to *líbiti*, ie. oblíbiti = uráčiti (uvoliti se)



That was my first impression as well, but I've never met "*ob*líbit" in such sense, so I am in doubt. The _ob-_ prefix is quite not what I'd expect to find in this context. Do you have any other examples of such use?


----------



## bibax

Nemám. Také bych čekal spíše *z*- (vzíti sobě _*z*líbil_ za věrnou manželku), určitě bych nečekal _*u*líbil_. Více možností asi není.


----------



## Kalžběta

Poněvač jmenovaný pan ženich řečen[o]u pannu nevěstu za věrn[o]u manželku vzíti sobě oblíbil, tak jeden i druhý sobě stav manželský až do církevního potvrzení, a věrnou lásku, věrnost, a upřímnost manželsk[o]u přislibili

Thank you all very kindly for helping me parse through this.


----------



## Kalžběta

What I understand is that in the first half of the sentence, he is taking her as his wife, and then they are both promising to each other matrimony, love, loyalty, and honesty pending the marriage ceremony.


----------



## Kalžběta

Here's my current translation: "The named groom delighted to accept the maiden bride for his devoted wife, and so [both] have promised one to another matrimony, true love, loyalty, and honesty, pending the church confirmation"

I am wondering if I should rather translate it to "intended to take" or "intended to accept" or even something else.


----------



## bibax

The sentence is introduced by the conjunction "poněvadž" = forasmuch as, since.

_Forasmuch as the named groom consented/assented to take/accept ..., and so/then/thus ..._


----------



## Kalžběta

moc díky, I appreciate it.


----------

